# Tail wagging



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just learned this morning that the direction a dog wags its tail conveys different things. To their right is happy, relaxed and friendly, to their left is nervous. Rufus has such a short stumpy tail he just wiggles it like mad, no way to ever tell if it is going left or right.  Can any of you discern a difference?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi doesn't just wag side to side but sometimes round in a circle!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Not sure what direction Molly's turns her whole butt wags along with the tail so it's hard to tell


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't even see videos but maybe if you put one in slow motion you could tell? Anyway, given the joyous nature of cockapoos I bet they all wag right!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I read that too. I am happy to say than in general their tails not only wags right but leans a little right. I'm actually an avid tail watcher of my two as I think it clues me in when their play is ok. I also listen as their growling has on occasion stepped up a notch. I like to keep it at a 5 using Cesar's language.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

What does a whole body wag mean?
Poppy goes up on tip-toes, paddles about with tail wagging and everything south of her collar wiggling. It's really funny to watch.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> What does a whole body wag mean?
> Poppy goes up on tip-toes, paddles about with tail wagging and everything south of her collar wiggling. It's really funny to watch.


When my two do that it usually means they need to pee or poo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> When my two do that it usually means they need to pee or poo.


Same as me then.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Yea I read that article too. I can't tell either, but I think you have to take more into it then just the tail.. But Piper's WHOLE back end wigglies... So not telling there...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina's tail goes in a circle and Lola's side to side. I can't differentiate direction! Impossible!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know. Unless you were there for the very first wag, how can you tell which way it is wagging?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I know. Unless you were there for the very first wag, how can you tell which way it is wagging?


So I've spent the last 7 months staring at these two, mostly as I was hypersensitive to the whole litter mate syndrome thing. So not only would I watch their tails for direction, height, speed of movement, stiffness, as well as behaviors like playbowing, fluidity of motion when they wrestle, biting too hard then not letting go when they yelp, taking turns being on top/chaser, slowing down to let the other catch up, and stopping when I want them to (that they listen to me over playing with each other). After watching for all that, I couldn't believe how clear their tails swish. It's harder when they are excited but watch it from behind when their are just walking around, maybe from the bed to the water bowl and it's clear that they start from a general center and swishes mostly in one direction. That is, it seems to be tilted more on balance. 

But again, I have no life so it's more likely that all your poos are perfectly happy and don't need tail observations to let anyone know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> So I've spent the last 7 months staring at these two, mostly as I was hypersensitive to the whole litter mate syndrome thing. So not only would I watch their tails for direction, height, speed of movement, stiffness, as well as behaviors like playbowing, fluidity of motion when they wrestle, biting too hard then not letting go when they yelp, taking turns being on top/chaser, slowing down to let the other catch up, and stopping when I want them to (that they listen to me over playing with each other). After watching for all that, I couldn't believe how clear their tails swish. It's harder when they are excited but watch it from behind when their are just walking around, maybe from the bed to the water bowl and it's clear that they start from a general center and swishes mostly in one direction. That is, it seems to be tilted more on balance.
> 
> But again, I have no life so it's more likely that all your poos are perfectly happy and don't need tail observations to let anyone know.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine having two of the same age.... Piper is growing and getting "better" everyday. But when she has "bad" moments, I'm glad I don't have two. But when we have the "good" moments I would love to have two....

Yea I think most if not all our poos are probably pretty happy.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

This is very interesting! Seymours goes around like a windmill though! Right, I'm going to record t and watch it in slow motion!

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------

